# Lure Building Materials for Silicone Molds and Pouring Lures



## Odesign1 (Jun 4, 2011)

I have seen a few posts on lure building on the forum in the past and wanted to pass on a couple companies I order materials from. They have all different mold materials, silicone, urethane, etc... as well as soft and hard materials that are clear or colored for pouring the lures. They web sites are below.

http://www.smooth-on.com/ these guys have an amazing amount of options for materials.

http://www.reynoldsam.com/ these guys have a location outside of Orlando that I buy from and sell the Smooth-On products along with other brands.

I anyone has any questions feel free to ask.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Gave them a look and bookmarked for the future. Pricing is reasonable. Thanks for posting


----------

